# Louisiana Marsh on fly.



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice pivot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Man that looks like a fun trip.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome! Looks like fun. Good move. What was water clarity like?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Adapt and overcome. Nice trip and pics.


----------



## Capt._Justin_Price (Aug 26, 2012)

Way to capitalize. Nice fish!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

flynut said:


> Awesome! Looks like fun. Good move. What was water clarity like?


We found some clear water. The spot where we caught all the fish was clear until the tide started moving in and then it got murky. While it was clear it was pretty easy to see the big reds on the bottom.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice! What flies?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Caddis said:


> Nice! What flies?


Tan Kwans and a darker crab pattern.


----------



## MT_Flyfisher (Sep 2, 2021)

Great read, thanks for posting.


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Nice work!!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

jchin7 said:


> Nice work!!


Thanks


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Beautiful fish


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Padre said:


> Once a month during the fall and winter, we make a run over to the marsh in Louisiana. I had this last week off work as we were supposed to camp in the Glades but the weather didn't cooperate so we cancelled that. And all my other go to spots in Florida were shut down as well. So I pivoted and went camping in the Talladega National Forest in Alabama. On the last night, it got down to 19 degrees.
> But that morning, my weather app showed me there was a one day window of light and variable winds for the Louisiana marsh. So I hightailed it back to the Florida panhandle and switched out my tent for my skiff.
> When we launched it was 34 degrees. All I can say is I am thankful for Gore Tex and snowboard stuff. Just what I thought would happen, happened. We didn't see many fish while it was cold in the morning and the ones we saw were lock jawed. But around 11:30, when the sun started heating up the mud, it turned on, especially with the Black Drums. They were eating anything and I even had a pair fighting over the fly.
> All in all, we caught 7 fish in a 2 hour window in the same spot. 4 black drum and 3 redfish. I told my buddy on the way over there, who had never fished the marsh, that today was the day he would PR on the fly for Redfish. Not only did he land his largest red on fly, 36" but he also landed a 40" black drum.
> ...


Great report, great move! Lesson here, sometimes option #3 is the best option!


----------



## WestFish (9 mo ago)

Looks like you made a good choice, nice fish.


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

Great report, good catch!


----------



## eeu (8 mo ago)

Very Nice outing


----------



## Eric-C (Aug 1, 2020)

This doesnt help my redfish withdrawals at all, nice fish.


----------



## roysterson (Aug 11, 2016)

its a special place for sure. great fish!


----------

